# Conn. man arrested after police find booby trapped weapon arsenal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

Berlin, Conn.-

A 45-year-old Berlin man is being held on $500,000 bond after police say they found an arsenal of weapons in his booby trapped house. 
Police were led to Alan Zaleski Wednesday after a utility company tree cutter spotted what looked like a trip wire across Zaleski's driveway and what looked like an explosive device. 
Police say they found booby traps on Zaleski's driveway designed to create loud noises and boards with nails sticking upward, concealed under leaves. 
Police say a search of the house turned up several weapons including two machine guns, two grenades, automatic rifles, gun silencers and explosives. 
Zaleski has been charged with reckless endangerment. Police say said further charges would be filed when federal and state authorities finish searching the house.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with fortifying and protecting the F.E.B.A. { FORWARD EDGE OF BATTLE AREA} This guy has got his sh>> together. Would of made more sense if he was from New Haven though. Probably a fellow brother fighting machine OOOOHRAH!


----------

